# Shortpay71



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

ich hab zwar alles mal so überflogen aber ich würde jetzt gern mal wissen was das alles bedeutet was man machen kann und was auf einen zukommt.

seit 6 aug bekommt meine freundin nämlich diese sms von diesen shortpay und der sms-kurzwahl 80777 heute kam wieder eine mit dem inhalt......

*Ihr Kontostand  für die Nutzung des mobilen Service Shortpay71beträgt 99,8 Euro. infos unter http:\\mobile.shortpay.de oder 0211 60262455*

was hat das alles zu bedeuten ?? unter der nummer erreichen wir keinen nur so ein doofes musikband und unter der wapgroup nummer das selbe spiel....
wir haben auch schon debitel angerufen und denen alles geschildert......

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und mir komkrete angaben machen was das alles soll und was auf einen zukommen könnte bzw. wie man handeln soll.....

im vorraus allen danke 

mfg 
ElDiabolo


----------



## sascha (10 August 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922


----------

